# blue eyed cichlid?



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas as to a positive id of this fish? I just aquired it and was told it was a blue eyed cichlid but thats all the guy knew about it. It's close to 3" long and seems to be not very agressive.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not very aggressive, YET.

Looks to be one of the Viejas/Paratheraps/Theraps, lol. Given all the blue, I'd think zonatum would be likely.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Some type of Vieja

i'll look up the Vieja species im sure all the pictures will say which one .


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Heres another pic from digital camera .The first pic was from phone.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought zonatum, too.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks guys , after searching and looking at lots of pics i think you guys may just be right about it being zonatum. Now another question,lol. Where is there a good profile of zonatum ? I need info such as expected average size size , sex and such.

Thanks , Steve


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They get big and mean 

Sorry, did a quick search but couldn't come up with a decent profile on them either. Treat them as most Veijas....probably about 12-16" for an adult male, very aggressive.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey thanks alot. If he or she gets to big and mean it will be traded in,  .Right now its around 3" and my red jewels are keeping it in order,lol.It is however getting along great with my firemouth which is just a bit smaller.

 Thanks, Steve


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I talked to the guy i got this fish from and he says it's a Vieja synspilum. Is he right?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok , lol. Guess we'll have to wait till he or she grows a bit to be certain,


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

steve_58 said:


> I talked to the guy i got this fish from and he says it's a Vieja synspilum. Is he right?


It's possible the fish has syns in it. The line on P. syns eventually breaks up, you can see the bar on your fish beginning to break up.
Although considering your fish has so much blue on it, considerably around the head, I am doubtful the fish is pure syns. A hybrid is likely. One can hardly tell for sure based on looks but syns crosses are common especially with P. bifasciatus and P. fenestratus. P. fenestratus can also have a very blue head depending on locality.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought i'd post an updated pic of my vieja . Anyone have any thoughts or change of oppinion?He or she is growing slowly and starting to show some yellowish body color and redish head color. It also seems to be losing alot the blue tint and sparkles.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

It's doubtful that its pure zonatus. Probably the typical synspilus x ?? vieja/paratheraps melting pot that seems to be everywhere.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, doesn't look like a zonatus to me anymore either.


----------

